# Lot's of Questions...



## LeopardSpot (Jul 30, 2012)

I plan on starting a 10g tank build very soon, but have a LOT of questions about plants, lighting, etc.

Right now, I'm thinking It's going to be a planted, coldwater tank with 5 fathead minnows. Of course, I could go the tropical route and get something a bit more attractive, but for some reason I love minnows. If I were to plant it heavily and keep up with water changes, would 5 minnows be okay? If not, I'll probably go with something that does well in smaller groups.

*Plants:* As far as plants, I'd like to get Java Moss, Java Fern and some sort of Anubias (species recommendations would be appreciated.) If this mix is a good idea, how much of each would be best? I've never had a planted tank, so I'm utterly clueless about the subject.

*Filtration:* In my 8g I currently have this filter Aqua Clear Power Filters by Hagen - Specialty Pet Month - Featured Products - PetSmart and have been quite pleased with it. Would getting another be a good choice? Of course, the more inexpensive systems are tempting Aqueon Quiet Flow 10 Aquarium Power Filters - Filters - Fish - PetSmart but I'll get whatever is best for the fish.

*Lighting:* This is what I'm most stumped about. I have absolutely no idea what lighting would be best. I don't currently have a hood for the tank and I've seen desk lamp type setups in smaller tanks. With the appropriate bulbs, could this type of thing work for low light plants? And if so, what would the appropriate watts per gallon be?

Oops, looks like I've run out of time for now, but I'll post more questions later. Thanks so much in advance


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

You could take a look at the methods in the link in my signature.

Just what works for me.


my . 02


----------



## LeopardSpot (Jul 30, 2012)

beaslbob said:


> You could take a look at the methods in the link in my signature.
> 
> Just what works for me.
> 
> ...


Alright, I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Bad choice. Much better way of doing things out there. That method brings an unstable tank with a drifting high ph and low oxygen and low activity. And will eventually look like this:


----------



## LeopardSpot (Jul 30, 2012)

I like the overall setup of filtered tanks better, so I'll stick with that.

As far as substrate, I've heard play sand works well and I'm looking for lighter colored sand anyway. I've always had bare bottom tanks or gravel, though so it'll be another thing I need to figure out.


I've been thinking about it and I'm starting to lean towards a heated tank. It would allow for more variety and is less risky then buying from feeder tanks.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I would suggest pool filter sand over play sand. You won't need to stir it up occasionally to release some gas bubbles. The plants you have listed are good. I would also suggest water wisteria and willow hydro. As far as lighting goes I use daylight bulbs (5500k - 10000k range). I use around 1 watt or a bit more per gallon and that seems to work well, but there is a better way to measure the actual light you need. What it is I have no idea I usually just ask others what lights have worked for them and stick to those. 

The filter is fine. I would definitely recommend a heater (50 watts), all tropical fish require one. I will also mention that anything smaller than at least a 75 gallon (and I think I am being generous) would be to small for those feeder fish. Most of those are comet goldfish that can grow to like 14" or so. They get huge and are super messy. a 10 gallon would be a tank that would cause them a painful death as when goldfish are in a tank too small for them, their bodies stop growing, but their organs continue to grow causing the organs to basically explode and kill the fish painfully.


----------



## LeopardSpot (Jul 30, 2012)

jbrown5217 said:


> I would suggest pool filter sand over play sand. You won't need to stir it up occasionally to release some gas bubbles. The plants you have listed are good. I would also suggest water wisteria and willow hydro. As far as lighting goes I use daylight bulbs (5500k - 10000k range). I use around 1 watt or a bit more per gallon and that seems to work well, but there is a better way to measure the actual light you need. What it is I have no idea I usually just ask others what lights have worked for them and stick to those.
> 
> The filter is fine. I would definitely recommend a heater (50 watts), all tropical fish require one. I will also mention that anything smaller than at least a 75 gallon (and I think I am being generous) would be to small for those feeder fish. Most of those are comet goldfish that can grow to like 14" or so. They get huge and are super messy. a 10 gallon would be a tank that would cause them a painful death as when goldfish are in a tank too small for
> them, their bodies stop growing, but their organs continue to grow causing the organs to basically explode and kill the fish painfully.


Thanks for the advice! Most stores near me separate the minnow feeder tanks from the goldfish (which are the last thing I want haha.)


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I would suggest going. Ahead and getting the aquaclear filter, I had the aqueon on my 10g for awhile but I swaped it out for an aquaclear anyway, definetly worth it, if you were to go with a tropical tank I personally use aqueon pro heaters in my tanks and have not had one single issue with them in alittle over a year so far


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I have kept fatheads, all the way up to their eventual 5 inch size. They are too big and too active for a 10 gallon. Lovely fish, but for big cool tanks.
You need very small fish if you are thinking of five for a ten. It is, unfortunately, a very small tank.


----------



## LeopardSpot (Jul 30, 2012)

SuckMyCichlids said:


> I would suggest going. Ahead and getting the aquaclear filter, I had the aqueon on my 10g for awhile but I swaped it out for an aquaclear anyway, definetly worth it, if you were to go with a tropical tank I personally use aqueon pro heaters in my tanks and have not had one single issue with them in alittle over a year so far


Was there a specific reason you switched out the aqueon for the aquaclear?


----------



## LeopardSpot (Jul 30, 2012)

navigator black said:


> I have kept fatheads, all the way up to their eventual 5 inch size. They are too big and too active for a 10 gallon. Lovely fish, but for big cool tanks.
> You need very small fish if you are thinking of five for a ten. It is, unfortunately, a very small tank.


Oh wow, It's a good thing you told me that *r2 I've always heard they get to be 3 inches at the absolute max. Definitely going for a heated tank now. I'd really love to get a 20-30g, but I can just barely fit the 10g as it is.


----------



## bloyet03 (Jul 31, 2012)

LeopardSpot said:


> Was there a specific reason you switched out the aqueon for the aquaclear?


i was going to ask the same thing, is there something wrong with the aqueon? or was it a personal preference?


----------



## LeopardSpot (Jul 30, 2012)

I ended up getting a Marineland Penguin BIO-Wheel. I've always heard good things about them so I went ahead and got it while it was on sale.


----------



## LeopardSpot (Jul 30, 2012)

jbrown5217 said:


> I would suggest pool filter sand over play sand. You won't need to stir it up occasionally to release some gas bubbles. The plants you have listed are good. I would also suggest water wisteria and willow hydro. As far as lighting goes I use daylight bulbs (5500k - 10000k range). I use around 1 watt or a bit more per gallon and that seems to work well, but there is a better way to measure the actual light you need. What it is I have no idea I usually just ask others what lights have worked for them and stick to those.
> 
> The filter is fine. I would definitely recommend a heater (50 watts), all tropical fish require one. I will also mention that anything smaller than at least a 75 gallon (and I think I am being generous) would be to small for those feeder fish. Most of those are comet goldfish that can grow to like 14" or so. They get huge and are super messy. a 10 gallon would be a tank that would cause them a painful death as when goldfish are in a tank too small for them, their bodies stop growing, but their organs continue to grow causing the organs to basically explode and kill the fish painfully.



Also, would the bulbs you suggested be used with a regular desk lamp? Sorry for all the clueless questions. *#3


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

The biggest reason was those damn cartriges, I absolutly hate dealing with them, when you take them out you lose the majority of your good bb, if the aqua clear gets alittle clogged up all you have to do is squeeze the sponge acouple times and your good to go, also the carbon, I don't even use it anymore, I have some incase I ever need to remove meds or anything but I replace it with more bio material, bio filtration is the best type of filter you can use and aquaclears are definetly give you more than enough, plus extra couple extra buccks you spend on the aquaclear will be insanly cheaper than buying the dreaded cartridge which also helps our enviornment in the long run


----------



## LeopardSpot (Jul 30, 2012)

SuckMyCichlids said:


> The biggest reason was those damn cartriges, I absolutly hate dealing with them, when you take them out you lose the majority of your good bb, if the aqua clear gets alittle clogged up all you have to do is squeeze the sponge acouple times and your good to go, also the carbon, I don't even use it anymore, I have some incase I ever need to remove meds or anything but I replace it with more bio material, bio filtration is the best type of filter you can use and aquaclears are definetly give you more than enough, plus extra couple extra buccks you spend on the aquaclear will be insanly cheaper than buying the dreaded cartridge which also helps our enviornment in the long run


I was thinking the same thing and I've never had any issues with mine.  Is a bio wheel just as good as the aqua clear?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

That I can't say as I've never used them or really even looke into them very much, a few here use them so hopefully they can shine some light on it, I do know they still use the cartriges though


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

LeopardSpot said:


> Also, would the bulbs you suggested be used with a regular desk lamp? Sorry for all the clueless questions. *#3


A CFL would more than likely fit in a desk lamp. You will be able to tell when you go to get the light


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Your plant list is good. Remember to tie the anubias and javas to rocks or decorations. They are low-light plants so they should be fine with your set up. If you bury their roots, the roots rot and the plant gets sick.

I love having platys in my 10 gal tank, but be sure you get all of them a single gender. I have four females and some assassin snails in my planted ten gallon. They are colorful, active and fun. With my girls I had to go through an initial round of pregnancy with all but one of them, but the babies were fun to have in the tank.

Now thankfully no one is pregnant and everyone is swimming along merrily.

When you cycle your tank, only put one fish in if you are doing a fish in, cycle. The fish has a much better chance of making it that way.


----------



## LeopardSpot (Jul 30, 2012)

ChessieSFR said:


> Your plant list is good. Remember to tie the anubias and javas to rocks or decorations. They are low-light plants so they should be fine with your set up. If you bury their roots, the roots rot and the plant gets sick.
> 
> I love having platys in my 10 gal tank, but be sure you get all of them a single gender. I have four females and some assassin snails in my planted ten gallon. They are colorful, active and fun. With my girls I had to go through an initial round of pregnancy with all but one of them, but the babies were fun to have in the tank.
> 
> ...



Platys and guppies are most likely what I'll be getting for the tank. (Would two females of each work?) I'm also thinking of getting a few ghost shrimp and possibly a snail or two.

I plan on doing a fishless cycle to avoid the risks.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Two platys and two guppies all girls would be great for the tank. I have four platys and one cory cat. I have found that the platys are such pigs that they eat food off the bottom if you have a dense enough substrate like sand that keeps the food at the surface, so I don't really NEED the cory cat, but he's cute.

Bear in mind that all four fish will likely be pregnant, and have a plan for what to do with the babies. Once they get that out of their system, they'll do just fine.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Livebearers are a great fish to start off with, very hardy and I find my platy's and swords to be very entertaining to watch


----------



## Chididdy123 (Jul 21, 2012)

About the filters, i have used the aqueon and it did not make my water clear. it stayed cloudy and then finally i got this Amazon.com: TOM Aquarium Rapids Mini Canister hang-on-the-tank C-80, 80gph: Pet Supplies . I currently have this filter and it works like a charm. Its cheap, silent (i have it in my room and it literally sounds like nothing is there because its a canister) I never used the aqua clear model but as far as the aqueon, you are better off with the filter i suggested above. Look how clear it is! ImageShack Album - 20 images


----------

